

Show HN: IndexTank's search API will live on at Searchify - mthreat
http://www.searchify.com/

======
nachopg
It's absolutely amazing how fast you managed to get it running. You're
awesome.

------
jhandl
As one of IndexTanks developers, I think this is awesome. Good work!

------
chrisacky
Good luck to Searchify. I love/d IndexTank. And Jorge thanks for all the
assistance you always gave us in IRC and on live chat. :)

------
jnorthrop
Nice. If someone for Searchify is here, I would love to know whether you think
you'll be out of beta before April.

~~~
mthreat
OP here.. yes for sure. Probably more like February

------
gopi
Better name than Indextank!

~~~
chrisacky
I disagree, IndexTank is great. Each to their own.

IndexTank would be a great name for the Google crawler too.

